
Browse Hacker News Like a Haxor - JasonNils
https://github.com/donnemartin/haxor-news
======
brbsix
I know we're supposed to be focused on the end-result, but I'm really just in
awe of the code. Everything is so incredibly well documented, tested, and
structured. I already see a few things I want to borrow... will definitely be
coming back to this project for ideas.

~~~
dev1n
This guy started committing for this project back in November of this year
[1]. This was a true labor of love if I ever saw one.

[1]: [https://github.com/donnemartin/haxor-
news/commits/master?pag...](https://github.com/donnemartin/haxor-
news/commits/master?page=16)

~~~
executesorder66
>back in November of this year

Teach me your ways.

~~~
dev1n
Darn that one slipped. I wasn't supposed to tell anyone about the time
machine.

------
daw___
The autocompleter feature looks neat, it's built on top of python-prompt-
toolkit [0].

[0] [https://github.com/jonathanslenders/python-prompt-
toolkit](https://github.com/jonathanslenders/python-prompt-toolkit)

~~~
redka
Does anyone know if something like this exists for other languages as well?
Ruby, nodejs?

~~~
thousande
Have a look at Vorpal JS

[http://vorpal.js.org/](http://vorpal.js.org/)

The vorpal object emits Inquirer[1] and Chalk[2]

[1]
[https://github.com/SBoudrias/Inquirer.js/](https://github.com/SBoudrias/Inquirer.js/)

[2] [https://github.com/chalk/chalk](https://github.com/chalk/chalk)

------
steve371
very cool. love the interaction. laughing at the quote.

 _Coworker who sees me staring intently at a command prompt: Backs away,
slowly..._

~~~
wale
Haha...right there. He's just gotta back away, no matter what's on cmd.

~~~
amelius
Of course, you could also just open the developer console of your browser.

By the way, didn't we have a "boss key" for situations like this?

~~~
awqrre
Doesn't your boss have a remote desktop viewer?

~~~
jethro_tell
What? Like they look at your session while your logged in? Ha Ha fuck that
shit. When do they have time to hand out hall passes?

No my boss doesn't have a remote desktop client. The default install blocks
the port inbound. If you need IT help you walk your ass down to IT. If your
boss needs to see what you are doing, HR and Legal talk it over then take your
laptop and send you home then send the machine to a real forensic examiner who
will preserve chain of custody and not miss anything.

Boss snooping is just bad for everyone. If you're not getting your work done
that should be all the evidence she needs to help or fire you.

~~~
AckSyn
That's a real rosy outlook you have there. Here's the real scenario: Boss
walks to your cube with or without HR/Legal/Security/IT personnel and says "We
need to look at your computer for a moment. Step aside."

Unless you're doing anything illegal enough to get the feds or local
government on you, they're going to take a look right there.

~~~
jethro_tell
>That's a real rosy outlook you have there.

What do you mean? I don't want to work for someone who micro manages to that
level. ie checking if you're on hacker news. I've walked out of jobs on my
first day because their computer use policy was so petty I didn't want to deal
with it. I've quit jobs because I was asked to put facebook firewall rules in
and such. Not my problem and I don't want to work for you if that's the deal
(I don't even have a facebook). I've also left/refused to give
packet/connection logs by employee (all employees) to people. It's lazy
management and the number of daily connections to facebook doesn't really have
any bearing on who get's what done. You're welcome to do that if you like but
I won't help. It's just lazy, if people aren't doing what they should be then
bring it up with them not me.

> Boss walks to your cube with or without HR/Legal/Security/IT personnel and
> says "We need to look at your computer for a moment. Step aside."

Sure, but that's much closer to the scenario that I mentioned where it's an
event not just passive eves-dropping. Not every company has a big legal/hr
team to do that shit but that kind of thing generally takes a real reason, and
it's a lot more conspicuous than just firing up a vnc client to check on you.

>Unless you're doing anything illegal enough to get the feds or local
government on you, they're going to take a look right there.

Unless it's illegal, which includes the nda and basic employment contract,
they shouldn't dig through your laptop anyway.

Where do you work that someone has the time to actively monitor user sessions
to see what they are up to? Sounds like daycare.

------
infodroid
This is a refreshing alternative to existing tools like my long-time favourite
pyhn [1] as well as the newly-announced go-hn [2].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5013321](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5013321)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11479014](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11479014)

------
nxzero
Really wish the HN-API supported pushing data to HN. Has this ever been
offically addressed and if so where?

------
nogbit
Ive been using [http://hckrnews.com](http://hckrnews.com) since it's launch
long ago. If I go on vacation, and come back, simply filter for top 10, or, if
I have loads of time look top 50%. It's great!

------
pyrrhotech
this is why I'm a big fan of the command line browser lynx. This is a bit of
an improvement over my usual lynx
[https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com) (aliased to
lynxhn), but not sure it's worth it to add a one-off when my current tool is
so flexible. I frequently use lynx to browse not only HN but also reddit,
wikipedia and even do google searches.

------
bl4ckdu5t
It's just so neat and considering I usually have too many browser tabs open
and still want to have hn open without having more tabs. Loving it

------
lawrencegs
This is amazing. Also love the syntax color scheme

------
uberneo
great documentation .. plus a very good reference for using Hackernews API ..
great job

------
chris_wot
It's... Gopher for HN?

~~~
Jaruzel
Now there's a good idea. I might add a HN gateway to my Gopher server.

~~~
chris_wot
Oh boy - if you do, then please post to HN itself!

~~~
Jaruzel
I have recently written a 'modern' Gopher client and server for Windows. They
are going through final testing at the moment, before I release them out into
the world:

[http://www.weegeeks.com/upload/Jar-Gopher-Browser-Full-
Scree...](http://www.weegeeks.com/upload/Jar-Gopher-Browser-Full-
Screenshots.jpg)

~~~
chris_wot
Oh boy... post it on HN when you are done with it also :-)

I'd love to see Gopher come back again.

------
cmiller1
I already use w3m to read hacker news most of the time anyways.

~~~
monsieurbanana
I use emacs' built-in browser (eww) when I want to procrastinate in peace.

------
julian_t
Very neat, but am I missing something obvious... I can get the top 10, but how
can I page through posts?

I often find that if I've been away from HN for a day or two that there's
interesting stuff way down the list.

------
canweriotnow
I thought we resolved this with hackernews.el - why would you read hackernews
with anything but Emacs?

IT MAKES NO SENSE>

~~~
jethro_tell
Because emacs?

------
FajitaNachos
The author's GitHub graph is pretty epic... Not to mention his 495 day commit
streak.

------
excalibur
This is very cool, but even with the cli it still looks unmistakably like web
content.

~~~
strgrd
There should be different obfuscation modes to disguise the content for your
relevant work environment.

------
notinventedhear
Very cool, but why not use lynx?

~~~
pmlnr
Or links2.

~~~
grimmdude
Or a web browser?

~~~
pmlnr
Sigh...

"Coworker who sees me looking at something in a browser: "Glad you're not
busy; I need you to do this, this, this..."

Coworker who sees me staring intently at a command prompt: Backs away,
slowly..."

First 2 lines of the text behind the link.

------
jcoffland
I would like to use this but until you can comment and vote it is of limited
value.

------
alexellisuk
I really like the user interface for this (color-coding and auto-complete are
nice). I'm also trying out w3m.. which seems a bit more usable thank I found
`links` previously.

------
andreicon
lynx also does the job

~~~
baldfat
I was just going to say this but add w3m. If anyone hasn't tried w3m for this
purpose they should give it a 30 minute trial run.

Also this has the same issue of not being able to vote or comment like many
other Hacker News Apps.

~~~
azdle
Wow, this is actually very useable. It's actually super nice that it
automatically uses my default editor for writing into textareas. Yay, using
vim to comment on HN.

EDIT: For anyone else that wants to try this, it seems you need to open it
with `w3m -cookie news.ycombinator.com` to be able to stay logged-in.

------
mjdude
Amazing readme. This project is so well documented.

------
therealdrag0
Very nice theme.

------
0x54MUR41
What is Haxor?

~~~
ngzhian
From [https://github.com/donnemartin/haxor-
news/blob/master/haxor_...](https://github.com/donnemartin/haxor-
news/blob/master/haxor_news/lib/haxor/haxor.py)

    
    
      haxor
      Unofficial Python wrapper for official Hacker News API

~~~
0x54MUR41
Ah, thanks @ngzhian.

------
fak3r
It's pronounced `hax0r`

~~~
OJFord
It's spelled 'spelled'.

------
pussinboots
test comment

